# Turn light fuse blows sometimes



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi! I had a problem with my goat a month ago when the turn signal light fuse blew. I took it to the dealer to check it out and they said they didn't find a bad circuit and replaced the fuse. It worked fine on the way home. I started the goat up a couple hours later and the fuse blew again. So I went and got me 10 fuses, replaced the blown one and tried it. 

The right side signals worked fine, but when I turned on the left (driver's side) signals, I heard like a vibrating noise coming from the fuse box (underneath the steering wheel) and the fuse blew. I took the left taillight out and checked the bulb and the wiring. The bulb looked fine to me but one of the wires had black spots on it but I couldn't see any other damage to it. I put some electrical tape around the wires and tried it again and it worked fine. 

For 2 weeks. Then it blew again  I replaced it and the lights worked for 3 weeks until it blew again just last weekend  What the heck i is that? On the days that this happened it was always nice weather, no rain. So I kinda ruled out moisture to be the problem...:confused Does anybody have an idea?

Thank you


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hmmmmmmm my first thought is there may be a short. Perhaps the positive part of the wire making contact with metal somewhere when turning? A ground fault maybe? Maybe wires are being pinched or crimped when turning shorting it out and causing the burns? Without tracking the entire route of the wire to the fuse box, tough call.

Did any mice or any other critter seek refuge up under your car and nibble wires?


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Well I took the front socket out and washed it out with contact cleaner. I also replaced the bulb just in case. I couldn't get a look at the wires since the front turnlight is all the way in the corner. We'll see how long it lasts


----------



## RGF 67 (Apr 20, 2008)

Crazy, did it work? I am having the same problem.

RGF 67


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope. A day after I did that it blew again. This time, if I activated the left flashers for half a second I heard the relay buzz. I could do that a couple of time before the fuse blew. The right side AND the 4-way flashers worked just fine. That leads me to the conclusion that it could almost only be the flasher relay. I ordered one last week and should get it by Thursday. But it hasn't been messing up for a week and a half now... :willy:


----------

